# Knee sleeves



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a decent set of knee sleeves.

Have tried cheapo neoprene ones off e-bay and they just fall apart after a few trips to the gym.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves.html

have a look at these


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Will be getting the strengthshop single ply sleeves for a comp this Saturday. If I remember before I go on holiday, I'll post a review if you're undecided by then.


----------



## fcasey (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.superfit.co.uk/tommy-kono-knee-support-bands-3.html

I`ve been using these for the last 9 months excellent if a bit pricey.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Might try the strength shop single ply.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Will be getting the strengthshop single ply sleeves for a comp this Saturday. If I remember before I go on holiday, I'll post a review if you're undecided by then.


How did you get on with them mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I got strengthshop knee sleeves and elbow sleeves both are spot in


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> How did you get on with them mate?


Didn't buy them in the end... But I did buy the neoprene sleeves from SS and they're fine, definitely not Rehband standard, but if you're a miser and want something better than tubigrip, they're fine.


----------

